# New Car Protection Details - Audi A3 & VW Scirocco - Hard Body and Opti Coat 2.0!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

*New Car Protection Details - Audi A3 & VW Scirocco - Hard Body and Opti Coat 2.0!!*

We have seen a huge surge in New Car Protection Detail recently so I wanted to share a couple with you, with plenty more coming in early September including some very special cars!

First up is this Audi A3 which was being detailed the evening before the owners wedding. The plan was to use a wax for protection, but as a wedding gift we threw in Wolf's Hard Body for free, which is usually an upgrade!

Unfortunately my camera was on charge for the cleansing stages, but I captured this IronX reaction pic on my phone:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Once inside clayed and dried, I began to work around the car identifying any defects present (it was literally a couple of days old!) and correcting them ahead of applying the Hard Body.

Defect on NS front wing:


DSC09813 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC09814 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bootlid:


DSC09821 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09824 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS on bonnet:


DSC09841 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09845 by RussZS, on Flickr

After polishing, IPA was used to clean to paint and ready it for Wolf's Hard Body:


DSC09860 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09861 by RussZS, on Flickr

Applied with make up apps and protective gloves, left for 15 minutes then removed:


DSC09862 by RussZS, on Flickr

Z16 on the tyres:


DSC09864 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mercury on the exhausts:


DSC09866 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09867 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished pics:


DSC09868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09879 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09890 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09895 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09902 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09908 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09910 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up we have a stunning VW Scirocco Bluemotion, which was in for a New Car Protection too, but this time with Optimum's excellent Opti Coat 2.0 coating, Nanolex on the glass and Britemax on the exhaust...

Before:


DSC00305 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few pics from the cleansing process:


DSC00306 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00308 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00310 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00312 by RussZS, on Flickr

Carefully dried with soft towels and blowers:


DSC00313 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few light defects were present so the car was machined via rotary with Megs 205 and 3M Polishing Pad:


DSC00315 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00316 by RussZS, on Flickr

Protection on this one was Opti Coat 2.0:


DSC00331 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax's excellent Nano Metal Sealant on the exhaust:


DSC00332 by RussZS, on Flickr

OC 2.0 being removed:


DSC00340 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex curing on the glass:


DSC00341 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished shots - we used Z16 on the tyres:


DSC00342 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00345 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00346 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00353 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00355 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00360 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00362 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00364 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00366 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00374 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00375 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00377 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00378 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 


DSC00350 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Both look stunning mate. Impressed with the finish on the Opti-coat.


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

great job RUss
you r very very busy man
get some rest ;-)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Both look stunning mate. Impressed with the finish on the Opti-coat.


We were too Rich, very easy to use too. Thank you!



strongman said:


> great job RUss
> you r very very busy man
> get some rest ;-)


Yeah tell me about it, I really need a holiday! I've another 4 to squeeze in between now and Sunday! Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

You do need a holiday!!! Cars look great mate!!


Chris


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Both look very sharp, great job :thumb:.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I always thought that Opti Coat doesn't require wiping off, only if there are some high spots .Did You wipe whole car with MF ?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Bud


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work as usual Russ, looks like you are becoming one of the fastest growing detailers for 2012, I am following you on FB now! Will send you a PM ref a potential booking.

Aly:buffer:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work Russ, shocking how new cars come out the dealerships really isn't it and those are some of the better examples I've seen 

Love the VW blue on the Scirocco, the car just needs lowering now!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

evotuning said:


> I always thought that Opti Coat doesn't require wiping off, only if there are some high spots .Did You wipe whole car with MF ?


That is opti-seal you are thinking of

Great stuff russ!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look spot on Russ.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> That is opti-seal you are thinking of


No , Opti Coat  Here's the instruction :

http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-opti-coat.html

It clearly states that wiping off is only necessary in case of high spots, not the whole car like it should be done with C1 or Cquartz. That's why I asked about wiping off OC 2.0


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah ok my mistake


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just to clarify Opti Coat does need 'buffing' as it leads a slight residue behind apart from any high spots. 

Thanks all


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my thoughts on Opti-coat as used this and Opti-guard many times now once you have got the exact right technique you dont need to buff whole panel only the very light high spots you might get but you should be able to thin this out with your applicator 

If you do use a towel use with no presure at all the lightest of wipes over the area will do what you need another tip is as this product is air activated an air line does a great job stright after applying it or a hairdryer.

1 Polish paint with Optimum Polish II or Optimum Finish to remove any defects. or other good makes.
2 Clean surface with 15% IPA solution to remove all polishing oils, waxes, and silicones. (we use a stronger mix of IPA) eraser or panel wipe
3 Prime the applicator by making an X pattern across the pad. Only a few drops will be needed for each subsequent panel.
4 Wipe Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 onto a single panel at a time in a thin layer using two directions, in a circular or front to back direction. 
5 Within 5 minutes, inspect the panel with adequate lighting looking for any thick areas that have not flashed away to clear. 
6 Use foam applicator or paint safe microfiber to even out any areas where you see streaks. This step is key, as any spots not leveled will have to be polished if allowed to cure. Panels will feel a bit tacky and will be self-leveling during cure time, so avoid any unnecessary touching, wiping, or contact to produce the best results.

Also make sure car is kept dry for 12 hours afterwards 

:thumb:


i should also say in fairness on some colours it is very hard to see the product and have to get lighting perfect so at times the lightest of buffing with an MF can not be helped and better then high spots


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I should try the Optimum polishes - they say that water is all that's required for a 'wipe down' ahead of apying Opti Coat. 

When I say buff I do indeed mean 'light wipe' - I used the technique Rasky did in his review a while back and on the 10 cars I've coated it's worked perfectly. It's purely peace of mind that every panel is lightly passed with an MF. 

Are you finding much of a difference between OC and OG Lee? Isn't durability the same but application trickier?

Also it has indeed been kept in overnight to keep it dry whilst it initially cures.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes rasky knows his stuff spoke to him few times about testing etc 

My thoughts on Opti-guard v opti-coat and videos are on my YouTube channel even some of the car now.

Optiguard come out top in testing it did beat opticoat this was still there but was not sheeting as well as optiguard at the end now from speaking to people from the states it is regarded that optiguard leaves a slightly thicker layer then opti-coat which might explain why it did that bit better in testing who knows but is optiguard worth the cost of importing and the harder application which can catch you out then that’s a tuff one as really opticoat 2.0 topped with say reload or C1.5 every so often is probably the best protection you can get right now other ones to look at are Cquartz finest and new max protect coating which does add nice gloss and did well in testing.

Also have a go at double layering opti-coat quick on parts of the car that get the worst abuse


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top result with the opticoat i see Miley doing all the hard work again, very nice finish on the blue VW excellent Russ , working very late i see very dark


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Quality work as always


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> as really opticoat 2.0 topped with say reload or C1.5


So both Reload and C1.5 works well on OC 2.0 ? It would be beneficial, as Optimum doesn't have any toppers for OC.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning work as always Russ, both looks stunning, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job!  Bet they were chuffed!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Both looks great:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work as always


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic work on both there Russ:thumb:
Nice gesture with the Wolfs hard body too...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great finishes on both Russ :argie: used Hard Body on a black Freelander today and the finish is fabulous ... does Milly know you pinched her make up pads?:doublesho :lol:


----------



## Cad (Dec 9, 2011)

Marky-G-66 said:


> Fantastic work on both there Russ:thumb:
> Nice gesture with the Wolfs hard body too...


As the owner of the Audi I must say the gesture was very kindly received! Been a fan of Russ's work for quite a while now and having recommended work to him in the past (Range Rocer in a day thread) it was a pleasure to be able to finally give him something to work on of mine. I'm currently in Lyon in France mid way through our 2500 mile honeymoon road trip, Paris, Lyon, Monaco, Italian Lakes, Swiss Alps and Black Forest Germany hence the car needing to be thoroughly protected prior to going.

Fantastic work on the car Russ, anyone considering using his services please do not hesitate, the finish he achieves speaks for itself.

See you when I get back!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent work, the opti coat looks very smart on the scirocco :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I should try the Optimum polishes - they say that water is all that's required for a 'wipe down' ahead of apying Opti Coat.....


Great work on those cars :thumb:

The Optimum spray polishes (compound and polish) are really good but quite mild. I have struggled with them on hard paint but on normal paint they are great. Strangely, I have seen pictures of Scottwax and others who have used them with great success on hard paint but I have not been able to replicate their work. One of the nice things about the Optimum polishes is the ability to wipe the paint with a damp MF cloth without the need for IPA

The paste polishes are stronger, Compound II is meant to be a tad less strong than 105 but with no dust. I have not tried the paste polishes so really just repeating what Optimum have said.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Both are looking very nice Russ, very sharp paint appearance, well done from me :thumb:

You are getting better by your details Russ, your work shines alot on here for the good, I honestly enjoy reading your threads :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Both are looking very nice Russ, very sharp paint appearance, well done from me :thumb:
> 
> You are getting better by your details Russ, your work shines alot on here for the good, I honestly enjoy reading your threads :thumb:


Me too. Russ threads are best of all


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great write up and photo`s. Always a pleasure to read.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great work. I really need to get my A5 Sporkback booked in for a new car detail...


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Top work Russ they both look super :argie:



:doublesho hope thats not Milly drying the scirocco?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BlackPanther said:


> Top work Russ they both look super :argie:
> 
> :doublesho hope thats not Milly drying the scirocco?


Yep, I need to send her for a waxing!! 

Russ.


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

great work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cad said:


> As the owner of the Audi I must say the gesture was very kindly received! Been a fan of Russ's work for quite a while now and having recommended work to him in the past (Range Rocer in a day thread) it was a pleasure to be able to finally give him something to work on of mine. I'm currently in Lyon in France mid way through our 2500 mile honeymoon road trip, Paris, Lyon, Monaco, Italian Lakes, Swiss Alps and Black Forest Germany hence the car needing to be thoroughly protected prior to going.
> 
> Fantastic work on the car Russ, anyone considering using his services please do not hesitate, the finish he achieves speaks for itself.
> 
> See you when I get back!


Thanks for the very kind words mate and thanks for popping the A3 back down to me today. Impressive stuff that Hard Body!

I'll get back to you ASAP with a date 

Russ.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

you done a wicked job there man ,great work.


----------

